# Canada PR - Express Entry



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,

I want to apply for Canada PR.
My details

Age - 32 Years
Education - B.Tech. Computer Science & Engineering
Experience - 8 Years
IELTS - L/R/S/W - 8.5/8/7/6.5
Blood relation in Canada

I know first I should get education assessed from WES.
But what after that?

Kindly provide details


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Google is your friend... please go and read the government website - it will tell you _exactly_ how to proceed.


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for Canada PR.
> My details
> ...




Hi,

wow! you got an invite in 3 days after submitting EOI for AUS.
I can see that you have scored really well in your PTE. 
Did you take any formal coaching for this.?

I think you took PTE as you had fallen short by .5 in yr IELTS writing.

Question is still the same .Did you take any formal coaching for PTE?

Pls guide


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

upkar2810 said:


> Hi,
> 
> wow! you got an invite in 3 days after submitting EOI for AUS.
> I can see that you have scored really well in your PTE.
> ...


Are you asking for guidance on how to get PR in Australia or in Canada?

If it's for Canada, you are only permitted to submit scores from one of two approved tests, of which the PTE test is not one.

In regards to the OP's Writing Score, it is sufficiently high enough on the IELTS <-> CLB scale to qualify for inclusion in the Express Entry pool, as a band 7 CLB score is the minimum acceptable, and an IELTS 6.5 is equal to CLB 8


Also, please stop using text speak when posting on public forums, as this is against the rules.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Prior to my IELTS exam I had 1 Month evening coaching (2 hours for 5 days a week) for IELTS writing and speaking practice only. And bought PTE GOLD TEST KIT - Scored Tests A and B for practice of PTE. Thats it. :boxing:



upkar2810 said:


> Hi,
> 
> wow! you got an invite in 3 days after submitting EOI for AUS.
> I can see that you have scored really well in your PTE.
> ...


----------



## upkar2810 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the information.I have already taken IELTS and my score is L/S/W/R 8.5/7.0/7.0/8.5 .

Hence, i have fallen short of 8 each target and now thinking of going for PTE in a hope to secure visa without nomination.

Dear Moderator, I am really sorry for using text speak .It was unintentional.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

PTE _*is not*_ an accepted English language exam for Express Entry into Canada.

The accepted tests are 

CELPIP: Canadian English Language Proficiency Index Program

*or*

IELTS: International English Language Testing System General Training stream.


In regards to getting an Invitation to Apply _without_ a job offer - it's probably _not_ going to happen unless you are married to a Canadian citizen and can function in English and French to a high degree .

My husband has a university degree, 12 years of experience in NOC 0411 (Government management) and speaks _*both*_ English _and_ French to CLB 10 (English) and CLB 9 (Second Language: French) and using my Canadian education and work experience and points for my family (parents, siblings, aunts & uncles) still residing in Canada, he was only able to get 480 out of a possible 1200. If he could get a job offer, we'd have enough points to enable us to come to Canada at any time.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Dear Moderator,

I got shocker this morning, My Application was rejected stating not meeting eligibility,

I wrote my IELTS on 9th May, rejection letter says IELTS is 2 yrs old, 
I have master degree, verified by WES, Letter says you need higher degree.
I have 8 yrs exp as Financial Analyst, but the letter points I need to have more exp.

I wanted to go in as single applicant, while filling in my martial status, I filled in Married. they asked is your wife part of the same application, I choose no. For how much cash you will bring to canada, I choose 18000 CAD,

is this the problem? I dont want to go to an agent just to have my document right as I have put the hard work myself and Agent is demanding CAD 1500 for his services when CAD 1100 is Visa fees.


----------



## jveer (May 28, 2015)

dear moderator 
I am doing farming in India since 2008 in my own farm . I have done bachelor of physics . My Ielts score in L/R/W/S 7.5/8/7/6 overall 7 
Is it possible for me to get to Canada


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I am _not_ an immigration advisor, and as such _can *not*_ give immigration advice.

I would recommend that you look on the CIC website and see what they want from you.

You could ask questions here and the people on the branch can help answer your questions, but we are unable to hold your hand and guide you through each step of the process.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jveer said:


> dear moderator
> I am doing farming in India since 2008 in my own farm . I have done bachelor of physics . My Ielts score in L/R/W/S 7.5/8/7/6 overall 7
> Is it possible for me to get to Canada



Did you even consider checking the GoC website for the info that you are looking for?


----------

